# Montréal area gatherings



## JFmtl

You live around Montréal? You are visiting Montréal? you want to meet nice and fun people, or you just want to break the isolation circle?

This is your chance to meet you people, share your experience with SA and just have fun!


----------



## La_Resistance

J-F forgot to mention. There is a membership fee of 350$...payable to me, in cash. But don't worry, it's only a 1 time fee for life time membership.


----------



## Lithium4

J-F is the new leader.


----------



## Amocholes

Keep it within the guidelines and there'll be no problems.


----------



## La_Resistance

Amocholes said:


> Keep it within the guidelines and there'll be no problems.


Your a guideline.


----------



## Lithium4

Amocholes said:


> Keep it within the guidelines and there'll be no problems.


Why always so confrontational? You should relax man.


----------



## chandavong

ok I don't believe in censorship but let's try to keep it clean for the newcomers. It's better to have a thread than not having one. We never know what kind of interesting people might come to our gatherings, we gotta keep ourselves open and visible.


----------



## chandavong

haha nice intro J-F


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

take these guns to Afghanistan


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Will you guys play ice hockey this winter? I suck at it, but i need some exercise and fresh air. Boots or skate, i don't really care 
though it's been ages since i went skating lol.

I might join if you guys set up a game sometime, if I'm not too ****ed up by depression and anxiety.


----------



## Lithium4

I plan on getting back into skating, but I don't think most of the group can skate. Why not some outdoor street hockey (not actually in a street though)? That'd be pretty badass.


----------



## Lithium4

Not sure...Mont Royal?


----------



## chandavong

I would play if it's only SAers but I don't think I could take other people, I've had bad experiences with sports in high school


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I can't really skate.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'd love outside ball hockey. There's 7 of us, we could do 3 on 3 with one goalie. I'm sure we could figure out a place to play. 

Even if we're only like 5 people, we could still do 2 on 2 with one goalie and still have fun.


----------



## Game 7

I'm a former goalie, and with a #40 Rask jersey, I'd pretty much be a brick wall. 
I'm coming down to Montreal this spring, and that's final.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I have never skated, but I'd like to try. Anybody busy on Christmas Eve?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm out of town.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so long Marianne its time that we began to laugh and cry and laugh about it all again.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no I just wanted to put some Quebecois lyrics up


----------



## Lithium4

Well played JF.

I'm inactive for the next few days. You guys should organize something just to kill my streak. Also, who's doing something for new year's? I know Kath, Nic and JF are out.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Nothing planned.


----------



## chandavong

kath you're out of town for how much time ? wow Jf is not available too?


----------



## chandavong

I was hoping for a nice gathering around new years eve


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm gone until January 3rd, I'll see you guys in the New Year at Reastaurant.


----------



## La_Resistance

I don't have anything planned for new year's. I have off Thursday and Friday next week. 

So we're 4? What you guys feel like doing?

How about something original?


----------



## chandavong

ho ho ho! merry christmas


----------



## Lithium4

Do it Sunday. I'll be back sunday. 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## chandavong

I finish at 10:30 sunday, I don't mind.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'm done work at 8pm on Sunday. 

We could grab a couple of beers and just chill I guess. Any ideas?


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I heard Avatar was like Furngully, but I'm down for anything to see you guys again.


----------



## La_Resistance

Else's? 

I could be there by 9ish.


----------



## chandavong

st-laurent area sounds good


----------



## chandavong

what time you guys metting up again ? I might finish early


----------



## La_Resistance

The original plan was to grab some beers at Unison around 8 and then watch Avatar 11:30 show at Guzzo.
But the beer should be less expensive at Cage Aux Sports which is right across the Unison, and not crowded on a Sunday night. They will probably show the Penguins vs Leafs game or maybe some Football, I don't care either way.

So how about Cage Aux Sports at 8pm and then Guzzo at 11h30pm? They have a special at Cage right now 9.99$ a pitcher, compared to Unison's 18$, that's half price. 
For those of us who will be drinking and driving, we'll have time to sober up during the movie.


----------



## chandavong

oouhhhhh good!


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'll be at Cote Vertu at 8


----------



## La_Resistance

Just for the record. I'm not a slow eater. I just like to ''taste'' my food.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so how did it go, yo?


----------



## chandavong

I was pretty drunk haha


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well I'm glad I didn't go cause I no longer drink.


----------



## chandavong

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> well I'm glad I didn't go cause I no longer drink.


drink or no drink you would have a good time anyways =)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

at Restaurant.


----------



## chandavong

so are we doing the new year's eve at ryan's?


----------



## chandavong

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> at Restaurant.


bar!


----------



## La_Resistance

Drinking is a sin.

You infidels are a bad influence on me.


----------



## La_Resistance

chandavong said:


> so are we doing the new year's eve at ryan's?


That works for me.


----------



## La_Resistance

chandavong said:


> bar!


Meubles!

I win


----------



## chandavong

You cannot not find what you need in that area


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

good thing I was sober


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I lost my phone.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will go to confession to get a clean slate of sin for the new year.


----------



## Lithium4

Cool, so we'll chill at my place then? If anyone wants to crash on my floor, you're welcome to. Are we still four?


----------



## La_Resistance

I'll gladly accept your invitation Ryan. It's dangerous at night in Lachine, so many drunk drivers who could run into me...


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> So, you guys will have a sober meetup for new years?


I could give it another shot. You won't be there to tempt me with a molson ex.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah have a good time. I'm kinda kicking myself for not going back earlier cause its kinda ****ty here right now. oh well I'll be there in spirit, drinking too many cocaine shots.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Not a party without McQueen. I left my phone there though, so if someone wants to meet up for lunch this week and give me the phone that'd be great.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I got infracted again.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Kath, you need to see Hurt Locker, best movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I've been meaning to see that one for awhile. Is it still playing?


----------



## Lithium4

When are you coming back to town?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sometime on Sunday.


----------



## chandavong

Happy new year my friends! Looking forward for the next meet.


----------



## La_Resistance

Yes, happy new year to all of you!

2009 was good. I'm glad I made 6 new awesome friends.

Let's kick some SA *** for 2010 :yes


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, 2009 was my best year in a while. 2010 is gonna be freakin sweet!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah 2009 was a really good year for me, lots of progress. That old confidence has come back.


----------



## Lithium4

That's awesome! Hey anyone know when Nico is coming back? We should get together soberly sometime soon.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> That's awesome! Hey anyone know when Nico is coming back? We should get together soberly sometime soon.


He's starting school on the 7th. So he should be back by next week.

How about Café Sphynx for Friday the 8th @ 7:00pm?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> He's starting school on the 7th. So he should be back by next week.
> 
> How about Café Sphynx for Friday the 8th @ 7:00pm?


I'm down with that. we can try the sober thing again, I guess.

yeah and I agree about the 6 awesome friends, and to think I was nervous out of my mind when I first went to meet you guys. I think I was shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Lithium4

Sphynx sounds cool. If we get hungry I know a place we could go to on the way home...I can't remember the name tho.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ummmmmm, I think I know what place you're talking about, its on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm down with that. we can try the sober thing again, I guess.
> 
> yeah and I agree about the 6 awesome friends, and to think I was nervous out of my mind when I first went to meet you guys. I think I was shaking like a leaf.


We're all staying sober except for you. Jeff Carter makes 5M a year remember?

Im just jk btw ...sober meetup sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'd like to go this time. Good luck on the exam. My brother-law took a similar exam, only it was in the US, he had his CMA before that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will have the three beers at some point, and besides if I stretch three beers over several hours I won't be drunk.


----------



## chandavong

BOOYAH, friday biatchessss, LONGUEUIL


----------



## chandavong

come or die!


----------



## La_Resistance

I dreamed a dream.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

drunken Irish


----------



## La_Resistance

cry me a river


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

meubles


----------



## chandavong

ok I got my small night shift taken friday. Ali are you picking up ryan and kath and others at cote-vertu


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yes I need a lift, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Lithium4

I could just as easily get to Longueuil metro, but beyond that I'm lost when it comes to the south shore.

If the Ali express is meeting somewhere, then I imagine Nicolay would tag along as well.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I could get to a metro in the south shore


----------



## Lithium4

I don't think it would matter to Ali, but if his car would be full, I'll just make it to Longueuil and figure it out from there.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

alright let me know by Friday, either way works.


----------



## Lithium4

I can actually get to cote vertu pretty quick if I go straight from work.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

same here but then again I work just down the street.


----------



## La_Resistance

I have class on friday downtown. Would metro Berri be ok for you guys?


----------



## La_Resistance

If Cote-Vertu is more convenient for you guys, then I don't mind making a detour...and of course we could then take the short cut from pont victoria.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Pont Victoria=death


----------



## Lithium4

I'm cool with any metro. I assume if Ali is offering lifts then it would be Cote Vertu, if I were to meet JF, I'd be happy to go to Longueuil metro.


----------



## La_Resistance

I don't mind picking any of you up. But my car fits 5 people max including myself. Nico, Chan, Josh, Kath and Ryan...at least one of you should make it to metro longueuil to get a ride with J-F.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't mind, but that would mean getting back before the bus and metro closes.


----------



## Lithium4

Too many Habs avatars, I thought I was responding to JF. Yea, Ali, If Berri is easiest for you, I can do that. I'd probably want to go home after work any way.


----------



## La_Resistance

Ok Josh will meet J-F at metro longueuil.

I will pick up Nico at his place and then pick you guys up at metro cote-vertu like last time. Berri is closer for me, but I guess Cote Vertu is more convinient for you guys right? Besides, Chan would leave his car there and he can't do that downtown. 

Btw, has anyone confirmed with Nico if he's actually coming? 

So Chan, Ryan and Kath...metro Cote Vertu @ 6:00pm, does that sound good?

We can make it to Cafe Sphynx for 6:45-7:00pm like last time. Probably even faster since we'll be taking a ''shortcut''


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if you want to see me cry take that short cut.


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, Nico is coming, although I didn't mention a time to him, nor mode of transport.


----------



## La_Resistance

I will pick Nic up first since he lives close by to my school and then head to Cote Vertu with him.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> if you want to see me cry take that short cut.


You will thank me after when your cured of SA. :lol


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> As the south shore expert of this group, I recommend you to use Victoria bridge, it's the easiest way


I'll put the child safety lock on all doors.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

my SA is cured.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Mine too. I'm out of here, suckers.


----------



## La_Resistance

*Chases Josh and sprays him with a can of SA* 

HA! Take that!

Muhuhahaha :evil


----------



## Shonen_Yo

So, what time at Longuiel, JF.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

everyone else has SA.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I conquered it.


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> I will pick Nic up first since he lives close by to my school and then head to Cote Vertu with him.


So, is this still the plan? 6:00?


----------



## chandavong

I may have to join you guys later at night if that girl from plentyoffish wants to do something tommorow.


----------



## chandavong

I don't know if I'm lucky. I don't have any pictures of her and we just exchanged a couple of emails, so I don't know what to expect....she might be overweight or something. We'll see, we don't know until we try. Worst case, she might cancel again (yeah she canceled today because of work), which I doubt because she asked me first if I ever wanted to do something but whatever you never know.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> So, is this still the plan? 6:00?


Yes Cote Vertu at 6pm.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

That's the bus station?


----------



## La_Resistance

Shonen_Yo said:


> That's the bus station?


It's where all the taxis are, you cant miss it.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

JFmtl said:


> so is josh going to cote vertu or longueuil?


To longeuil


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Okay, so taxis near the station


----------



## chandavong

so what time did you guys come back?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I got in around 4, thats pretty late for a sober meet up.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I had two beers, I only remember one guy passed out on the table at the bar.


----------



## La_Resistance

I overcame my SA last night thanks to the snakes. I think sheesha was making some of you hallucinate.... ''it twitched'' :lol


----------



## chandavong

ok I missed a good one =(. Next one I'm there !!!


----------



## Shonen_Yo

JF, you have to go there and see if that snake has moved position.


----------



## La_Resistance

probably getting raped by the other snake as we speak, damn necrophiliac


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hawt


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> that reminds me, i have to look on wikipedia about snake's.... equipement


We need to solve that mistery


----------



## La_Resistance

You guys wanna do something Friday?

How about something non-sober?


----------



## Lithium4

Sterilized glasses?


----------



## Lithium4

Scratch that, no game on Friday.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm busy Friday.


----------



## chandavong

let's do it on saturday


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saturday works.


----------



## Game 7

You guys are going to get drunk and make bad decisions. I will pray for your souls.


----------



## Lithium4

If its Saturday, we could go les Verres.


----------



## La_Resistance

That could work, tough I'd get there around 8h45 ish assuming I find parking close by. I wanna avoid drinking and driving tough...hmmm...


----------



## La_Resistance

Problem is that if I don't drive, we don't get the chance to hang out late because the stupid metros close too early.

That place is not too far from my house, so I can always take a cab home...but for you guys it's gonna cost too much.


----------



## Lithium4

I could stay until 1:00 and still catch the metro. That's pretty late.


----------



## Lithium4

Or, if someone wanted to play designated driver, I'll pay for your gas.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> I could stay until 1:00 and still catch the metro. That's pretty late.


Yeah I guess that could work.


----------



## chandavong

I can play the designated driver =).


----------



## chandavong

I finish late so I will join you guys after 10.


----------



## La_Resistance

Cool! I'll go home after work to drop off my car and take the cab. I'll make it hopefully for the 3rd period.


----------



## Lithium4

Why a cab? You don't live near a metro?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

metro=scum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so where are we going again?


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Why a cab? You don't live near a metro?


St-Hubert is walking distance from my house.

St-Hubert/St-Zotique to St-Hubert/Rachel is not far. I hate taking the bus plus I'd get there faster with a cab. And I hate the cold, you already know that :b I don't wanna walk from the metro.

I'll check the schedule for the St-Denis bus on the way back so I'll save the money for a cab...I can walk from St-Denis to my house no prob.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> so where are we going again?


Les Verres Stérilisés ...place with a big screen and affordable beer to watch the Habs. Corner of St-Hubert and Rachel. You guys should get there on time to make sure the spots are not all taken.


----------



## Lithium4

Well, Chan said he'd only show up around 10:00, so I suppose I'd plan on staying out late. I might be up for some light drinking if any of the drivers don't wanna feel left out.

McQueen has never been here eh? It's probably my fave Habs bar, there's a pretty good atmosphere without it being too crowded. Plus, the beer is cheap and La Banquise is two streets over, but I think I'll try to avoid it this time.


----------



## Lithium4

P.S. Cheap shooters.


----------



## La_Resistance

If we could stay out late that would be fun.

I'm gonna go for 1 or 2 beers as usual. So nobody feels left out :drunk


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no shooters for me.


----------



## La_Resistance

mmmm cocaine shots


----------



## La_Resistance

Machine défectueuse.


----------



## Lithium4

Oh yea, the breathlizer. I gotta see if I can beat Ali's record!


----------



## chandavong

lmao the poll


----------



## Lithium4

So, what time is everyone going? I'll be there at 7, Ali at 8:30, Chan at 10:30...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm a game time decision.I woke up this morning hacking like a chain smoker and talkin like Bea Arthur. I stayed up too late last night. I should know around 5 after my nap....haha.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Hope you guys have fun. I'm sick. I think I caught something from that snake.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'll be there around 7:30 or later, I overslept.


----------



## chandavong

Did anybody call nic?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't have his number so I flashed the Batman symbol in the sky.


----------



## Lithium4

I left him a couple of messages. I'll try him again later. he lives a few blocks from the place, so maybe he'll decide to come if he has nothing going on.


----------



## chandavong

you guys are free this friday?


----------



## Lithium4

I'm working till 10 on Friday.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'm free on Friday for something sober.

Sheesha? Habs will be playing and they have TV's.


----------



## La_Resistance

Or we could do something Saturday if its more convenient I guess.


----------



## chandavong

I have to go to a birthday party saturday, but if more people are free on saturday then just do it on that day.


----------



## Lithium4

I could meet you guys somewhere on Friday, but I wouldn't be able to make it until 11:00 or so.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I should be good for Friday. I start school tomorrow, so not much work the first week hopefully.


----------



## chandavong

Ryan can we do it at your house? Me and Ali we're thinking we could buy a case of beer.


----------



## Lithium4

When Friday? I only get home around 10:30, but if you guys want to come over, that'd be cool with me.


----------



## matty

I am sorry to break it to the crew. But you guys rock. Love that you are actually meeting and love the poll above. I will be at the next gathering... just need someone to pick me up on the way :wink


----------



## chandavong

kathleen you coming gurl?


----------



## matty

Well if all your bringing is cheap wine I may give it a miss. Not paying $1500 in airfares for a cheap bottle of wine. But thanks for the offer of a ride. 

In seriousness, how long ago did the 'crew' first meet? I have only read the last page but you guys seem pretty close for online ppl.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

chandavong said:


> kathleen you coming gurl?


probably not, I'm exhausted and I've been sick all week.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> probably not, I'm exhausted and I've been sick all week.


Excuses, excuses. Your sounding like Georges Laraque :b


----------



## Lithium4

I spoke to Nicolay, maybe one of you wants to talk to him about a lift?


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> I spoke to Nicolay, maybe one of you wants to talk to him about a lift?


The Ali express shall escort Nico to where ever he wants.

I have class till 5, I'll get in touch with him then.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

have fun guys


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'm out of money this week. I should be good for anything next week though.


----------



## chandavong

Shonen_Yo said:


> I'm out of money this week. I should be good for anything next week though.


You don't really need money. We're going to Ryan's house


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Oh, in the case, I'll being Scatergories. What time?


----------



## Lithium4

10:30. I'm working late.


----------



## La_Resistance

Anyone else feel really hungover?


----------



## Amocholes

Drink water!


----------



## Lithium4

I was gonna ask when you left. Looks like Josh took the bus home.


----------



## chandavong

yeah I feel a little bit hung over. Gym time !


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha sounds like it went very well.


----------



## La_Resistance

I called in sick haha.


----------



## La_Resistance

Amocholes said:


> Drink water!


More beer!


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> who won the poker game? I think I fell asleep just after I was eliminated


Johnny Chan :lol


----------



## chandavong

So friday I finish at 8 and saturday I finish at 10h30. I would prefer to do something friday. Anybody has an idea? who's free ?


----------



## La_Resistance

I say we do the casino, and by do I mean rob.

The Elliott's 7

Ok so here's the plan.

We all gather at Ryan's house, 7:00pm sharp.

We chug a 24 pack of these, just to loosen up...










Then ''The Bulgarian man'' prepares his special cocktail.
We'll need those to keep focused, specially Kath...










Then ''Mr. Sensation'' gives us some of his awesome Laotian herb just to make sure the drive is smooth.










9:00 PM, we're all set to leave.

To the Ali ''express''










We can't rob a casino on an empty stomach. No prob we make a quick stop...










And so we arrive...










I haven't yet figured out how we're gonna rob the casino, but I'm sure we'll think of something.

However, I know this great escape route from the casino, we can't get caught.










We get rich, conquer our SA and live happily ever after.

Or we could do something else like bowling or sheesha, up to you guys...


----------



## Lithium4

So awesome.


----------



## chandavong

hahaha that's epic. Nice job Ali. That looks a lot like the bong.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will never do cocaine shots ever again.

but I'm free this Friday.


----------



## Lithium4

Long eye + sheesha?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Ryan just doesn't want me doing cocaine shots in his apartment.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Long eye + sheesha?


Sounds good to me. We make it official?

Chan, anyway you can change your shift to finish earlier?


----------



## chandavong

hmm I don't know, I'll try


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I woke up in a trash can, still high.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Goddamn, sounds like I missed a good meet up


----------



## Lithium4

K, I was talking to Ali. The vote is Sheesha place or my house..or something else. I'm poor right now, so I have to avoid those $100+ nights for a little while.


----------



## Lithium4

If the vote is for my place, it comes with a good meal.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> If the vote is for my place, *it comes with a good meal*.


Sold!


----------



## La_Resistance

I'll bring a 12 pack of










or 24 if someone wants to split


----------



## chandavong

wow you know I like you're place Ryan! YES


----------



## chandavong

your*


----------



## Lithium4

K, so now I have to come up with a menu. It won't be anything too fancy, I only get home from work at 5:00.


----------



## chandavong

wish It could be at your place every week! haha its good for the money


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sounds good, yo!


----------



## chandavong

I'll pitch in for the beer, you get us some good beer Ali =).


----------



## Lithium4

Say anytime after 6:00.


----------



## chandavong

sinners...


----------



## La_Resistance

You guys are so judgmental.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Maury


----------



## chandavong

maury's the man


----------



## La_Resistance

It's my hot body and I don't use protection! WHATEVA! I do what I want!


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> candlelight meets


I liked it better in the dark. Damn Hydro!!!


----------



## chandavong

there was something special about the dark.


----------



## chandavong

hoy hoyyy! so when's the next meet up?


----------



## La_Resistance

My SA is cured.

Screw you guys!!! WHATEVA! I do what I want!






















































:afr Damn... I feel anxious all of a sudden.... take me back...TAKE ME BACK!!!!


----------



## La_Resistance

You guys up for some sheesha tomorrow? I'm staying sober all weekend.

How about Café Sphynx @ 7:00 pm.

The Ali express can be @ Côte Vertu for 6:00 pm for those who need a ride.


----------



## La_Resistance

Ok so far that makes us 4, me, Jf, Ryan and Kath.

Still missing answers from Josh, Nico and Chan


----------



## mind_games

I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## chandavong

I dont think I will be going I finish at 8h30 and I don't want to drive there and I'm trying to stay away from smoke.


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> You guys up for some sheesha tomorrow? I'm staying sober all weekend.
> 
> How about Café Sphynx @ 7:00 pm.
> 
> The Ali express can be @ Côte Vertu for 6:00 pm for those who need a ride.


Cool, McDo's at 6:00? Hopefully I don't wait 30 minutes for a bus on Cote Vertu this time.

We'll toast to Mind_games...oh yea, we're not drinking...forgot.

Someone call Nicolay.


----------



## La_Resistance

Yes I'll be @ Mcd's for 6:00 pm. I don't have my black car... I'll be driving a silver Dodge Caliber.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will be there


----------



## La_Resistance

Forget about the Silver Dodge Caliber. I got a call and my car is ready, so I'll have my usual black car.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'm too poor to come maybe next week


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

everyone feeling better now?


----------



## Lithium4

I was feeling terrible all day yesterday, but I woke up today feeling much better. You guys are an awesome support group, heh.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you woke up and said "**** it."


----------



## Lithium4

Valchas!


----------



## chandavong

**** that. what a cheat day, now it's time to clean my body from the sins


----------



## Lithium4

Whenever I need to cleanse myself, I'll just think of Valchas.


----------



## Lithium4

Going to the gym Chan? Don't they close soon?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ho ho ho


----------



## Lithium4

I want Halak to be the father of my children.


----------



## Lithium4

If Halak gets traded, I'm gonna run back stage and start crying...Who's going to comfort me?


----------



## Lithium4

Gionta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lithium4

This is so sweet.


----------



## Lithium4

heh...Crysby


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price would have stopped that.


----------



## Lithium4

I'm loving the Hamilton line.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Anyone want to see Avatar with me and Nick at 10:30pm: we'll be in the F aisle and you''d have to buy it online.


----------



## Lithium4

Where? And why do you have to buy it online?


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Seats seem to be going fast, all the other times are full


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## Lithium4

Anyone feel like going to Les Verres on Friday? There's a game on, so I'm thinking 7 or so?


----------



## La_Resistance

I'll be there...a little late. Habs should be leading 2-0 by the time I get there. 

Oh and Carcillo will get his *** whooped by O'Byrne.


----------



## Nameless

I'm glad Ali finally came to his senses and put up an appropriate signature :boogie


----------



## Lithium4

haha, looks like someone lost a bet?

So, the game is actually at 6:00. Will anyone else be there early, or am I gonna have to sit there all by myself?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'll be there. do you want to meet at the metro or something?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hurry up!


----------



## chandavong

Allright so it's official. My friend from Youtube the guy you saw on tv for the pacquio fight is coming this weekend. He wants to go clubbing friday so we're going to join you guys for a beer and then around 11 - 12 we're going. Saturday I finish at 8 but no plans yet and he's still going to be there, you guys have any suggestions?, join us.


----------



## Lithium4

I don't get Chan's post. ??


----------



## Lithium4

Oh, the guy in that youtube video is coming for the weekend? Got it. I'm kinda stoned.


----------



## chandavong

yeah I just talked to nico and he said he might come


----------



## La_Resistance

Yeah I was little confused by your post too...at first I thought you were talking about your friend from work who's on SPW. I never heard of this youtube friend of yours.

But I'm not into clubbing, so I'll have to decline...


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, I don't club. Sorry. But you guys should stop by and have a beer, for sure. What time were you thinking?


----------



## chandavong

We'll be there around 8. Yeah I know that you guys don't club. When I said join us, I was talking about saturday for whatever we're doing, which is not clubbing. Anyhow we'll see. I plan to get pretty drunk.


----------



## La_Resistance

chandavong said:


> We'll be there around 8. Yeah I know that you guys don't club. When I said join us, I was talking about saturday for whatever we're doing, which is not clubbing. Anyhow we'll see. I plan to get pretty drunk.


Then I'm guessing you won't be driving?


----------



## Lithium4

Where's he from? Out-of-towners usually wanna check out Montreal's strip clubs. Not really my scene either though.


----------



## chandavong

new jersey and new york. Yeah we've done the strip joints last time so not this time. Yeah I'm not much into clubs either but he seems to really want too for some reason. Kind of like woah I'm in another city I gotta check out the best clubs kind of, I don't know.


----------



## chandavong

La_Resistance said:


> Then I'm guessing you won't be driving?


No I won't be driving


----------



## La_Resistance

I wont be going to my sisters place. So I'll get there for game time, probably a little before.


----------



## Lithium4

McQueen, you going straight from work?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yep, I should be able to get to the metro by 5:45.


----------



## La_Resistance

If anyone needs a ride, let me know.


----------



## Game 7

La_Resistance said:


> If anyone needs a ride, let me know.


I need a ride.


----------



## La_Resistance

Game 7 said:


> I need a ride.


I'll pick you up at the airport, deal?

and NO LUCIC JERSEY!!! :b

Ray Bourque or Andy Moog is the only acceptable Bruins jersey in my car.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yep, I should be able to get to the metro by 5:45.


Mont Royal metro? I'll be there.


----------



## chandavong

the mont-royal metro is near what street ? im taking the metro


----------



## Lithium4

Next time just park at a metro.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JF you missed Erin Lesbian.


----------



## Game 7

Unbelievable.


----------



## Lithium4

Post deleted. Perma ban coming.

Guys we'll go somewhere else, okay? I'll let you all know.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'll be there.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Yeah, sure that's a good idea, Kathleen.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Ah, yeah. that's so true.


----------



## chandavong

anybody around the montreal area ?


----------



## clapyourhands

moi


----------



## chandavong

=)


----------



## chandavong

haha we need to keep this updated for the newcomers JF


----------



## LostProphet

Hi I'm a newbie, kinda interested in meeting you people.

Why is it that MTL users are no longer active here?


----------



## LostProphet

Do you have somewhere where you announce those meetings?

Maybe I'll come to one


----------



## chandavong

oh nice a newcomer ! well lately we've been going to one of the guys house in lachine it's not too far, are you free this weekend? we usually meet on friday or saturday, just let me know when you're free.


----------



## PeanutButterAndJelly

I've been to Montreal. Nice city. I wish there were more people from Finland on this site. Next time I go to Canada, I will make sure to come and meet you guys. I'll treat you guys by making some PB&J sandwiches, and I'll bring some Bendryl along for those allergic to peanuts.


----------



## chandavong

haha awsome peanut, spread the love man


----------



## LostProphet

I'm free a lot so it shouldn't be a big deal.

What do you guys generally do at the gatherings? And how big of a group is there?


----------



## AllyInWonderland

I just moved here a month ago from Toronto and I'm pretty bored!
I've gotten used to being antisocial but my parents are starting to worry.
I bet they're cruising the internet for some nice Russian-Jewish boys as we speak :/

I think I've got to at least try to make friends before they hire a male prostitute. 

I live in Saint-Laurent and my name is Alona, by the way.

Yes, Alona. And people wonder why I'm a loner, Oh the irony Y_Y


----------



## chandavong

AllyInWonderland said:


> I just moved here a month ago from Toronto and I'm pretty bored!
> I've gotten used to being antisocial but my parents are starting to worry.
> I bet they're cruising the internet for some nice Russian-Jewish boys as we speak :/
> 
> I think I've got to at least try to make friends before they hire a male prostitute.
> 
> I live in Saint-Laurent and my name is Alona, by the way.
> 
> Yes, Alona. And people wonder why I'm a loner, Oh the irony Y_Y


Welcome to the mtl gatherings thread, you are in good hands my friend


----------



## merryk

I love Montreal and it's been far too long since my last visit. Your group sounds, um, interesting  All I need is a passport card, a train ticket and perhaps a shot of vodka...
Cheers!


----------



## chandavong

merryk said:


> I love Montreal and it's been far too long since my last visit. Your group sounds, um, interesting  All I need is a passport card, a train ticket and perhaps a shot of vodka...
> Cheers!


and we will welcome you with a bottle of vodka and love =)


----------



## chandavong

chandavong said:


> Welcome to the mtl gatherings thread, you are in good hands my friend


Nice to meet you Alonaa, one more person added to the mtl group =).


----------



## chandavong

any other montrealers? we must unite it is our destiny..


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Yes, all are welcome


----------



## chandavong

=)


----------



## chandavong

monday night at ryan's JF?


----------



## chandavong

we have a good chance at winning


----------



## chandavong

=)


----------



## chandavong

Halakkkkkkkkk


----------



## scarpia

I was up in Montreal last Wednesday when they beat Pittsburgh. If they win the Cup I think they might burn the city down. I barely made it back to my car through the huge crowds of people - and cops. You guys all still alive up there?


----------



## chandavong

barely alive.. haha but what a shame, you were here and didnt even mention it in the mtl gatherings tsk tsk


----------



## scarpia

I go to Montreal 30 times a year. I'm not much on gatherings I guess.


----------



## chandavong

yeah it's up to you I guess, we have a pretty good group, we meet up regularly


----------



## merryk

JFmtl said:


> You live around Montréal? You are visiting Montréal? you want to meet nice and fun people, or you just want to break the isolation circle?
> 
> This is your chance to meet you people, share your experience with SA and just have fun!


Yes! My passport card has arrived, I am once again legal to cross the border! :drunk


----------



## chandavong

merryk said:


> Yes! My passport card has arrived, I am once again legal to cross the border! :drunk


wouhou ! let us know if you ever want to meet up.


----------



## merryk

chandavong said:


> wouhou ! let us know if you ever want to meet up.


Oui, I def want to meet up! 
I'm hoping to come up there next month. Any gatherings being talked about?


----------



## chandavong

there are always gatherings,and the group is growing, we just don't post as much here, but from time to time I would come in to see if theres any newcomers


----------



## habsfan31

Count me in! I would love to join your group!


----------



## merryk

Sorry about the Habs, and now forest fires :um I'm four hours away and we can see haze and smell a bit of smoke, so I can't imagine what it's like up there. Hope you're all well.
Welcome to SAS, habsfan31
(chandavong, do you not do pm's? lol)


----------



## JFmtl

merryk said:


> Sorry about the Habs, and now forest fires :um I'm four hours away and we can see haze and smell a bit of smoke, so I can't imagine what it's like up there. Hope you're all well.
> Welcome to SAS, habsfan31
> (chandavong, do you not do pm's? lol)


Yeah, I was smelling smoke here too this morning (south shore of montréal)

As for chan, give him a chance, he was out of town for a few days :b


----------



## chandavong

of course my friend, just send me or JF a private message well take care of the rest


----------



## jane

Are you having an SAS gathering this Saturday? I'm in Montreal this Saturday......


----------



## jane

See you at Les Verres Sterilisee (Rachel/St. Hubert at 2)!


----------



## chandavong

allright poker game this friday, anybody interested just message me


----------



## merryk

I'm entertaining the idea of visiting Montreal this Friday for an overnight trip and catch some of the jazz festival. That should test my anxiety, going from a town of less than 600 to the opening night of one of the biggest jazz festivals on the planet :yes 

Anyone going to be around?


----------



## chandavong

yeah for sure ! ill pm you


----------



## chandavong

anybody alive in montreal?


----------



## JFmtl

toujours vivant... je suis qui regarde à l'avant..


----------



## chandavong

hoy hoy!


----------



## JFmtl

i'm glad you had a good time in montréal


----------



## chandavong

Montreallllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## JFmtl

lavallllllll


----------



## chandavong

longueuillllllllllllllll


----------



## chandavong

grosse queue


----------



## JFmtl

petite queue microscopique :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ca va faire le niesage! On est pas a la garderie ici! Ceci est un
forum serieux!
________
buy vaporgenie


----------



## chandavong

aha ! ma stratégie de trouver des francophones a marché!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Ca va faire le niesage! On est pas a la garderie ici! Ceci est un
> forum serieux!


Mais c'est Chan qui a commencer!!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Non. C'est la faute a Carey!
________
justin bieber fan


----------



## JFmtl

Carey va ressusciter et mener le canadiens vers le haut du classement, loin devant les pitoyables maple leafs de toronto.


----------



## chandavong

tu viens jeudi JF?


----------



## BenevolentSun

moi aussi je veux y aller!
________
ZZR600


----------



## JFmtl

de la bonne bière


----------



## chandavong

des bonne ailes


----------



## JFmtl

des bon shooters


----------



## chandavong

du bon pop corn


----------



## JFmtl

Une grande performance de Carey Price


----------



## BenevolentSun

Quelle arr?t de la mitaine sur Crysby!!!

Et les fans de pinguins, bande de racistes!!!!
________
Kawasaki VN1500R


----------



## JFmtl

franchement, huer une recrue comme ca, parce qu'il est noir, ca a pas de bon sens


----------



## chandavong

je suis un fou


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> je suis un fou


On l'est tous mon ami. Tous des fou, dingues, singler, d?traque, malade dans t?te, d?biles...
________
K1200R


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> On l'est tous mon ami. Tous des fou, dingues, singler, détraque, malade dans tête, débiles...


tu décris les partisans des maple leafs de toronto?


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> tu d?cris les partisans des maple leafs de toronto?


Les partisants des Leafs de Toronto vivent sur une autre plan?te. Au centre de l'univers.

Mais les Mourialais, autant les Lachinoix, les Dorvaliennes, les Lavalois que les Longeuillieux peuvent se payer le luxe de visiter le centre de l'univers pour 6 heures de routes. Non mais n'est ce pas merveilleux!!!!!!

? votre place, je sauterais sur le prochain autobus. M?me que j'irais faire du pouce!
________
CL360


----------



## JFmtl

Une visite à toronto, sa serait bien.... mais je ne connais personne a toronto, pas de famille, rien.... a part un être ignoble, un vrai terroriste, qui a heureusement été banni à jamais de ce forum. c pas un hasard que Carey Price recommence a être bon une fois que cette personne a quitté montréal....


----------



## chandavong

criss que t'a un bel appartement


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Une visite ? toronto, sa serait bien.... mais je ne connais personne a toronto, pas de famille, rien.... a part un ?tre ignoble, un vrai terroriste, qui a heureusement ?t? banni ? jamais de ce forum. c pas un hasard que Carey Price recommence a ?tre bon une fois que cette personne a quitt? montr?al....


Moi je pense que tous ce qui est pas no?re, ou blanc, ou jaune, on devrait tous shipper ca ? Guantanamo...On peut pas prendre de chance avec ces gens l?!

On a d?j? fait une place pour les no?res, a Montreal-No?re. Les jaunes, sont tous aux Casinos ou dans des d?panneurs, donc on s'inqu?te pas d'eux. Mais les bruns...oh my god! En plus ca sent pas bon. Awaye! Dehors!

Et oui Carey respire mieux depuis le d?part du terroriste...
________
girlfriend pic


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> criss que t'a un bel appartement


L'invitation est lancé mon ami. :yes


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Moi je pense que tous ce qui est pas noère, ou blanc, ou jaune, on devrait tous shipper ca à Guantanamo...On peut pas prendre de chance avec ces gens là!
> 
> On a déjà fait une place pour les noères, a Montreal-Noère. Les jaunes, sont tous aux Casinos ou dans des dépanneurs, donc on s'inquète pas d'eux. Mais les bruns...oh my god! En plus ca sent pas bon. Awaye! Dehors!
> 
> Et oui Carey respire mieux depuis le départ du terroriste...


Oui, les bruns font peurs, y sont....différents....et veulent détruire notre belle civilisâtion. Guantanamo... té tu fou, tu veux envoyer les dangereux bruns sous le soleil des tropiques, en vacances??? Moé, j'dit qu'on les chippe a Kuujuuack, ou qqpart dans le grand nord québécois. Réjean Tremblay va être le directeur du camp, et Benoit Brunet et Michel Bergeron vont s'occuper de la francisation de ces derniers.

Et si Carey devient mauvais, ben on le chippe la aussi, et on kidnappe Jaro Halak de st-louis


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Oui, les bruns font peurs, y sont....différents....et veulent détruire notre belle civilisâtion. Guantanamo... té tu fou, tu veux envoyer les dangereux bruns sous le soleil des tropiques, en vacances??? Moé, j'dit qu'on les chippe a Kuujuuack, ou qqpart dans le grand nord québécois. Réjean Tremblay va être le directeur du camp, et Benoit Brunet et Michel Bergeron vont s'occuper de la francisation de ces derniers.
> 
> Et si Carey devient mauvais, ben on le chippe la aussi, et on kidnappe Jaro Halak de st-louis


 ''Ohyoyoye! Kossissine $%/%??nak!''


----------



## chandavong

J'ai de la misère, gros calvaire


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> ''Ohyoyoye! Kossissine $%/%??nak!''


mais quelle erreur de kossissine, guillaume n'aurait jamais fait ce genre d'erreur.

Ton français est excellent pour quelqu'un qui habite a toronto :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> J'ai de la misère, gros calvaire


Aujourd'hui je vois la nuit, avec les yeux du coeur


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Aujourd'hui je vois la nuit, avec les yeux du coeur


Je suis celui qui marche, Quand l'bonheur en arrache, Quand l'amour le chatouille,Quand la vie le bafouille, Je suis Toujours vivant


----------



## JFmtl

haha, toronto a un nouveau capitaine, pi c pas dion phaneuf! (référence au thread de toronto)


----------



## chandavong

celui qui n'a jamais été seul au moins une fois dans sa vie....


----------



## JFmtl

Perdu l'envie d'aimer,
La nuit, l'ennui me guide
J'apprends à m'en passer
Finie l'envie d'aimer


----------



## BenevolentSun

Je voudrais voir la mer, et danser avec elle, pour défier la mort...


----------



## JFmtl

marc-andré bergeron


----------



## BenevolentSun

Benoit XVI...uh, that's not it...
Benoit ''Ohyoyoye'' Brunet...uh, that's not it

BENOIT ''POUPOU'' LIOT


POUPOU!!!!

Non mais un peu de sérieux les amis. Prenons quelques minutes pour parler de notre cher ami Pouuuuuuu....

Pauvre Poupou termine la soirée avec moins de 10 minutes de temps de glace ce soir avec une fiche de moins 1. Ses 1 but a 2 passes en 8 parties (qui en passant ne laisse rien a envier a Guillaume je te fait Latendresse avec ses 3 buts et 3 passes pout un total de 6 points en 7 parties).

Mais Poupou est a égalité avec Scott Gomez avec la meme récolte. Et que dire de capitaine Gionta avec ses 1 but et 1 passe en 8 parties!!! 

Saviez vous que Poupou mène chez le Canadien avec un total de 22 mise en échecs? 

Ah ben la vous le savez! 

Pendant ce temps, Andrei ''The Tank'' Kostitsyn récolte une 1ere étoile, pour une 3ème fois cette saison!!!!!


----------



## JFmtl

Pouliot doit en donner plus. En fait toute la 2ieme ligne doit en donner plus, car sinon sa sera pas beau a voir quand la premiere ligne va ralentir...


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ben la tu cherches des Pouxpoux ou y en a pas!

Prochain match, gros but de Gionta.


----------



## JFmtl

Pou pou de faisait que regarder hier soir...
Gionta.... capitaine Gionta... hypothèse entendu aujourd'hui... ce peut t'il qu'il soit blessé?


----------



## chandavong

haha ton appt devrait être une place pour les gatherings


----------



## JFmtl

on va tous crasher a son appart en fin de semaine :b


----------



## chandavong

tu y vas à toronto finalement ?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Nooooooo pas cette fin de semaine lol, mes parents seront en ville.


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> haha ton appt devrait être une place pour les gatherings


Lol, je pourrais être le Ryan de Toronto.


----------



## JFmtl

chandavong said:


> tu y vas à toronto finalement ?


éventuellement j'aimerais y aller, si je finis par trouver une job $$$



BenevolentSun said:


> Nooooooo pas cette fin de semaine lol, mes parents seront en ville.


muhahaha, on va etre tout les 7 dans ton appart haha



BenevolentSun said:


> Lol, je pourrais être le Ryan de Toronto.


Capitaine Toronto. Ewww


----------



## Kanashi

Salut,
sup montreal peeps... I was always busy when there was a montreal meeting.
Hope I can make it to one.
Alright take care and GO HABS GO!


----------



## JFmtl

Kanashi said:


> Salut,
> sup montreal peeps... I was always busy when there was a montreal meeting.
> Hope I can make it to one.
> Alright take care and GO HABS GO!


bonjour,

we dont plan meetings on this forum anymore, since many dont participate on this forum anymore (actually from montréal, only me and chandavong come here on regular basis)... we mostly plan stuff by msn or msg texting

now that the summers activities are over (tennis, street hockey), and some are very busy lately, we dont meet as often, but we still meet more or less on weekly basis, often to watch habs games

if you are interested to come, you can PM one of us


----------



## BenevolentSun

I miss Montreal


----------



## chandavong

and montreal misses you


----------



## JFmtl

Tu nous as laissé pour toronto, cette salope de vache, le coeur de montréal est brisé.


----------



## chandavong

pouet pouet ti pouet pouet


----------



## JFmtl

Vive Longueuil et la coupe Longueuil!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Richmond Hill!!!!!


----------



## JFmtl

maudits banlieusard de laval, longueuil, richmond hill, etc.


----------



## chandavong

anybody else from montreal ?


----------



## JFmtl

on intimide trop le monde, ils ont peur


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> anybody else from montreal ?


I will be making my comeback. 

So Sunday we meet at Rockaberry's for 7ish.


----------



## chandavong

ta un craving pour des tartes? =)


----------



## JFmtl

mmm de la bonne tarte


----------



## BenevolentSun

Une bonne tarte et un bon café


----------



## JFmtl

et un pichet.... d'eau? :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> et un pichet.... d'eau? :b


Haha!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Haha!


sober meet up ftw. 
are you sure you cant make it to watch The Room?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ahhhh...home sweet home


----------



## JFmtl

Richmond Hill....la ville des traîtres.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Richmond Hill....la ville des traîtres.


La ville d'un avenir meilleur, du succès, rempli de prospérité. 

Et des belles routes sans nids de poules


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> La ville d'un avenir meilleur, du succès, rempli de prospérité.
> 
> Et des belles routes sans nids de poules


Ville de tête carré. pi les nids de poules, c'est a cause du climat :mum


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Ville de tête carré. pi les nids de poules, c'est a cause du climat :mum


On a le même climat icitte! Cherche pas des excuses! Les cols bleus de Montreal c'est des paresseux!


----------



## chandavong

il te manque juste un jersey des maples leafs


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> On a le même climat icitte! Cherche pas des excuses! Les cols bleus de Montreal c'est des paresseux!


Les cols bleus sont plus travaillants à toronto?



chandavong said:


> il te manque juste un jersey des maples leafs


C'est sa prochaine étape. à sa prochaine visite, il va avoir un chandail des leafs, et les plaques de l'ontario sur son char.


----------



## chandavong

so what's the plan for the holiday's boys?


----------



## JFmtl

Le père noel va apporter plein de cadeau sous ton sapin :b


----------



## chandavong

benevolentsun on va être libres le 26, on devrait faire de quoi


----------



## JFmtl

ah, pas le maudit torontois!


----------



## montreal

Je vois que c'est rendu pas mal un thread de hockey, mais je vais quand meme poster.J'habite près de montréal, et je me demandais s'il y avait pas mal de montréalais ou tout simplement des québécois sur ce forum.Comme je comprends bien l'anglais, mais je ne le parle pas ou écris pas aussi bien, j'écris en francais.Désolé pour ceux qui vont rien comprendre..


----------



## chandavong

salut ouais il y a moi pis Jf, on est francophones, benevolentsun il habitait à Montréal mais il a déménagé à toronto. Il y a une autre personne qu'on a pas rencontré encore, elle est également francophone.


----------



## chandavong

et il y a également plusieurs personne pour la majorité anglophone qu'on a rencontré dans ce forum mais qui ne sont plus actifs en ligne mais qu'on a gardé contact.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> ah, pas le maudit torontois!


Richmond Hiiiillll :yes


----------



## chandavong

plotte


----------



## Scrub-Zero

montreal said:


> Je vois que c'est rendu pas mal un thread de hockey, mais je vais quand meme poster.J'habite près de montréal, et je me demandais s'il y avait pas mal de montréalais ou tout simplement des québécois sur ce forum.Comme je comprends bien l'anglais, mais je ne le parle pas ou écris pas aussi bien, j'écris en francais.Désolé pour ceux qui vont rien comprendre..


Je suis de Montreal, mais j'habite a LaSalle pour l'instant.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Vous êtes donc ben violent au Québec!!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ben non, c'est les autres qui sont trop moumoune.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Vos routes sont tous brisés. Pi en plus vous faites des émeutes, pi vous virez les chars de police à l'envers. C'est sans mentionner les structures qui s'éffondre. Trop dangereux Montréal.


----------



## JFmtl

vous êtes don ben racistes à toronto!


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> vous êtes don ben racistes à toronto!


On essai de garder un certain équilibre.


----------



## JFmtl

gérald tremblay, c pas le maire du siècle, mais ca peut pas etre pire que celui de toronto


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> gérald tremblay, c pas le maire du siècle, mais ca peut pas etre pire que celui de toronto


Le maire de Toronto t'acceuil à bras ouvert.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Le maire de Toronto t'acceuil à bras ouvert.


Les crosseurs essaient toujours d'inviter leurs pauvres victimes à leur faire confiance.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Les crosseurs essaient toujours d'inviter leurs pauvres victimes à leur faire confiance.


Ontario. Yours to discover.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Ontario. Yours to discover.


and what about ontarian girls? do they compare will with québécoise girls?


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> and what about ontarian girls? do they compare will with québécoise girls?


Well hopefully I can have more success with them. :lol


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Well hopefully I can have more success with them. :lol


comon Toronto- area women, here you have Benevolent Sun, a great fun guy, with a good job in a big prestigious company. he is the guy you were looking for all along! hurry up and contact him... before it's too late


----------



## JFmtl

bump


----------



## chandavong

humpty dumpty


----------



## BenevolentSun

peanut butter and jelly


----------



## JFmtl

chandavong said:


> humpty dumpty


tap the capital cities


----------



## chandavong

henri


----------



## JFmtl

henri est meme approuvé par courtney


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Can I rejoin this group yet?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Shonen_Yo said:


> Can I rejoin this group yet?


You want some more yus sir?


----------



## Shonen_Yo

BenevolentSun said:


> You want some more yus sir?


Not if you keep bringing garbage into the establishment.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Shonen_Yo said:


> Not if you keep bringing garbage into the establishment.


:lol


----------



## JFmtl

TD et Honda, les sales crosseurs


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> TD et Honda, les sales crosseurs


TOUS DES VOLEURS! :no


----------



## BenevolentSun

Monsieur J-F, assoyez vous confortablement










Saviez-vous que TD est la seule banque au Canada avec des succursales ouvertes les dimanches?










Saviez-vous que chez TD Canada Trust, on valorise la diversité culturelle?










''Beaucoup de confort pour les nouveaux immigrés'' (traduit du hindi)

Saviez-vous que en changeant de Banque, avec TD vous allez bénéficier d'un Ipod gratuit?










Saviez-vous que chez TD Canada Trust, on mise sur l'environnement? C'est pas pour rien qu'on est vert!


----------



## JFmtl

Je me sens pas très concerné par leur ouverture envers les communautés culturelles... et Desjardins offre aussi un accès en ligne au compte.

De plus, si je voulais changer, la Banque nationale offre des rabais spéciaux envers les membres de l'ordre des comptables agréés :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Je me sens pas très concerné par leur ouverture envers les communautés culturelles... et Desjardins offre aussi un accès en ligne au compte.
> 
> De plus, si je voulais changer, la Banque nationale offre des rabais spéciaux envers les membres de l'ordre des comptables agréés :b


Peut-être qu'un jour tu vas rencontrer une belle Haitienne, et tu vas la marier pour ensuite faire immigrer ta belle famille, et vivre tous ensemble sous un même toit, en plein coeur de Montreal-Nord, tu te sentira alors à ce moment plus concerné. Tu vas pouvoir acheter à ta belle mère une Honda Accord de l'année, et te faire financer par TD Canada Trust pour un prêt auto, et lui faire goûter du bon PFK.

Desjardins ont volé nos couleurs, ce sont eux les VOLEURS!

Banque Nationale, c'est rouge, la couleur du sang...c'est très agressant!

Vote for Ed Clark!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Peut-être qu'un jour tu vas rencontrer une belle Haitienne, et tu vas la marier pour ensuite faire immigrer ta belle famille, et vivre tous ensemble sous un même toit, en plein coeur de Montreal-Nord, tu te sentira alors à ce moment plus concerné. Tu vas pouvoir acheter à ta belle mère une Honda Accord de l'année, et te faire financer par TD Canada Trust pour un prêt auto, et lui faire goûter du bon PFK.
> 
> Desjardins ont volé nos couleurs, ce sont eux les VOLEURS!
> 
> Banque Nationale, c'est rouge, la couleur du sang...c'est très agressant!
> 
> Vote for Ed Clark!


 Allez a Montréal-Nord? non merci, je tiens a ma vie. Desjardins existe comme entité depuis le début du 20e siècle... TD n'existe (en tant que TD) que depuis les années 1950, c'est eux les voleurs. La Banque Nationale, c'est le rouge, la couleur du canada, le plussee meyyer pays au monde. En tant que membre de communauté culturel et en tant qu'ontarien, tu dois etre très attaché à ces couleurs....


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> le plussee meyyer pays au monde..


:rofl


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> :rofl


----------



## BenevolentSun

Police officer caught sleeping on the job in Quebec.

Maudit policiers paresseux! Imagine ''god forbid'' qu'il y aurait eu un conducteur en état d'ébriété qui aurait passer par la. Non mais ce sont nos taxes qui payes pour ces policiers!

Ici à Richmond Hill, nos policiers prennent leur job au sérieux.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Police officer caught sleeping on the job in Quebec.
> 
> Maudit policiers paresseux! Imagine ''god forbid'' qu'il y aurait eu un conducteur en état d'ébriété qui aurait passer par la. Non mais ce sont nos taxes qui payes pour ces policiers!
> 
> Ici à Richmond Hill, nos policiers prennent leur job au sérieux.


jespere que les policier de richmond hill prennent leur job au sérieux, et qu'ils font tout pour coincer les soulons qui conduisent après avoir bu...


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> jespere que les policier de richmond hill prennent leur job au sérieux, et qu'ils font tout pour coincer les soulons qui conduisent après avoir bu...


Les résidant de Richmond Hill sont des gens civilisé, on a pas de soulons qui prennent le volant ici.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Les résidant de Richmond Hill sont des gens civilisé, on a pas de soulons qui prennent le volant ici.


je l'espère. je les vois déja, dans leur versa, la tête rasé, en train de te dire qu'ils bien correct pour conduire :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> je l'espère. je les vois déja, dans leur versa, la tête rasé, en train de te dire qu'ils bien correct pour conduire :b


Oui, faut dire que les Versa avec les plaques du Québec attire l'attention des policiers, y faut faire preuve de vigilance.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Oui, faut dire que les Versa avec les plaques du Québec attire l'attention des policiers, y faut faire preuve de vigilance.


dans ce cas, il faut prendre une plaque de l'ontario et s'assumer.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> dans ce cas, il faut prendre une plaque de l'ontario et s'assumer.


----------



## JFmtl

non pas celle la. tu va devoir mettre une belle plaque d'onta-rien sur le devant de ta voiture.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Non mais sérieux ca nièse pas ici, encore aujourd'hui je me suis fait pogner dans un barrage routier. Le 1er du mois haha, y veulent pogner les BS soulon :lol


----------



## JFmtl

J'imagine. c'est tu la semaine de relâche aussi en ontario (spring break)? ils espèrent p-e aussi pogner des fêtards en vacances. 

Tu étais pas saoul j'espère?


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> J'imagine. c'est tu la semaine de relâche aussi en ontario (spring break)? ils espèrent p-e aussi pogner des fêtards en vacances.
> 
> Tu étais pas saoul j'espère?


Ah oui, j'ai pas penser au spring break. Non j'était pas soul, je revenais du travail.


----------



## Jcq126

HOLY ****! I just found this post! I live in Montreal (centre-ville on Atwater). I had no idea there were so many of you guys here. How many meetups have you done and when is the next one?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Jcq126 said:


> HOLY ****! I just found this post! I live in Montreal (centre-ville on Atwater). I had no idea there were so many of you guys here. How many meetups have you done and when is the next one?


There is actually more of us than you know. Most of the regulars from Montreal have been banned. The Montreal thread was the most active thread in this section once upon a time. I would strongly recommend you meet-up with these guys if you get the chance, awesome group of people, and amazing friends.


----------



## Jcq126

BenevolentSun said:


> There is actually more of us than you know. Most of the regulars from Montreal have been banned. The Montreal thread was the most active thread in this section once upon a time. I would strongly recommend you meet-up with these guys if you get the chance, awesome group of people, and amazing friends.


lmao why did everyone get banned? I'd be up for going out and watching some fights or hockey games and have some beer with the MTL gang for sure.


----------



## chandavong

Jcq126 said:


> lmao why did everyone get banned? I'd be up for going out and watching some fights or hockey games and have some beer with the MTL gang for sure.


you have come to the right place my friend welcome


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Jcq126 said:


> lmao why did everyone get banned? I'd be up for going out and watching some fights or hockey games and have some beer with the MTL gang for sure.


Some disputes with moderator staff. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Jcq126

chandavong said:


> you have come to the right place my friend welcome


Thanks Chan! You guys do regular meet ups? If so is there anything being planned I could possibly attend?


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Yeah, we do meetups weekly. I'll see if I can get one started.


----------



## BenevolentSun

So looks like you guys found a replacement for me :cry

On a serious note, Jcq, I guarantee you will have a good time. 
Do me a favor and just keep reminding everyone there how great of a player Andrei Kostitsyn is.


----------



## Jcq126

BenevolentSun said:


> So looks like you guys found a replacement for me :cry
> 
> On a serious note, Jcq, I guarantee you will have a good time.
> Do me a favor and just keep reminding everyone there how great of a player Andrei Kostitsyn is.


Lol, got your message to late but next time i'll make sure to mention Andrei Kostitsyn. Had a good night, half the group left right away but Josh and Nikolai and I hung out all night then Josh crashed at my place. It was fun.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

BenevolentSun said:


> So looks like you guys found a replacement for me :cry
> 
> On a serious note, Jcq, I guarantee you will have a good time.
> Do me a favor and just keep reminding everyone there how great of a player Andrei Kostitsyn is.


Who the hell are you?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Shonen_Yo said:


> Who the hell are you?


Now that really hurt my feelings! :cry


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Any St. Pat's plans?


----------



## Freeliss

any gatherings going on in mtl?


----------



## JFmtl

Shonen_Yo said:


> Any St. Pat's plans?


Staying sober?


----------



## TPower

I'm near MTL.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

TPower said:


> I'm near MTL.


Where from?


----------



## TPower

Shonen_Yo said:


> Where from?


Laval.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

TPower said:


> Laval.


Come and join us. Were great if I do say so myself.


----------



## TPower

Ça pourrait être intéressant. Pour le moment je suis sans job (pauvre) donc c'est un peu compliqué.


----------



## Freeliss

.. So anything happening next weekend? Lol how do the Montreal gatherings work?weekly, monthly? Daily lol! How?


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Freeliss said:


> .. So anything happening next weekend? Lol how do the Montreal gatherings work?weekly, monthly? Daily lol! How?


Usually weekly. Interested?


----------



## Freeliss

Somewhat  I'll be in Montreal for 2 weeks so wanna take advantage of it! Let me know if anything is planned..


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## chandavong

TPower said:


> Ça pourrait être intéressant. Pour le moment je suis sans job (pauvre) donc c'est un peu compliqué.


Je viens de Laval moi aussi


----------



## chandavong

Freeliss said:


> Somewhat  I'll be in Montreal for 2 weeks so wanna take advantage of it! Let me know if anything is planned..


Thats cool =)


----------



## Freeliss

Lol! Yup, so I'll be here till about the first week of April! Let me know guysI need some exposure and would like to do something fun with the Montreal peeps!


----------



## Shonen_Yo

How about this weekend?


----------



## JFmtl

go habs go


----------



## JFmtl

parlons qc


----------



## JFmtl

thjehee roooooooooooommmmmmmmm


----------



## BenevolentSun

rain rain rain and more rain :no

Allez J-F, prie dame nature! Dit lui de faire une exception! Je veux du soleil!


----------



## JFmtl

Pas de soleil pour les terroristes


----------



## BenevolentSun

Im commmmming baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack ! :banana

Montreal, mon destin m'attend!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Im commmmming baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack ! :banana
> 
> Montreal, mon destin m'attend!


you will always have that toronto stench with you now.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Richmond Hill.


----------



## JFmtl

Richmond Hill is even worse. those.... people... voted for harper.


----------



## DeeKane

hi everyone, im new here, is there still meetings happening in montreal?


----------



## chandavong

not very happening right now .. are you interested ?


----------



## clapyourhands

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## JFmtl

The bridges are closed and collapsing, montréal is in disarray.


----------



## chandavong

montreal people where are you hiding ?


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## boubou

im from Quebec city, anychance of cathing someone from there


----------



## chandavong

wow quebec city that's a tough one.. I think you have better chance with local french support organizations but you're always welcome if you come visit montreal


----------



## Janine25

Any Montreal gatherings coming up?


----------



## Freeliss

chandavong said:


> montreal people where are you hiding ?


Thats what im thinking


----------



## Shonen_Yo

They've been permanently suspended since I left. I'm a pivotal member of this group.


----------



## JFmtl

sometimes, our ghosts still limps around here


----------



## merryk

JFmtl said:


> sometimes, our ghosts still limps around here


I see a ghost!
Hope you guys are well up there...still getting together somewhat regularly?


----------



## Eraserhead

It's been a while since we've had anything like an "official" meetup. :/


----------



## merryk

Eraserhead said:


> It's been a while since we've had anything like an "official" meetup. :/


Unofficially, then?
I realized after I posted that it's been almost two years(!) since I met with a SASer backpacking through the city. I recall back then some would get together, though not necessarily a SAS thing per se.


----------



## chandavong

we can always organize something if enough people are willing to go. Some of us still keep in touch, most of us are doing well but it would be nice to see some new faces.


----------



## Eraserhead

Hi all!

Anyone in the Montreal area should consider joining the Anxiety Disorder Support, Awareness and Activism Club (ADSAAC). We're based out of McGill University, but we're happy to have non-student members as well. We have a closed (private) group on facebook -- PM me and I can add you. If you don't use facebook, I can keep you up-to-date on our meeting schedule so you can still attend. 

We currently have about 20 active members. We hold weekly meetings with an attendance of about 10-12 members. We mostly just chat and have fun, but we also organize fun events! It's an awesome group for support, socializing and good times.


----------



## Grimsey

I know this is a long shot, but I'm wondering if anyone knows about or plans to attend the Kinetik EBM/Industrial four-day Festival in Montreal in mid-May (or alternatively, if anyone has gone in past years and can tell me more about it). I'm looking for an excuse to see the city, and it happens that practically all of my favorite bands are at this thing:

http://www.festival-kinetik.net/kinetik12_lineup.htm

The problem is that I don't have any friends who are nearly as obsessed with this genre as I am, and going alone would be kind of depressing. I suppose I should also ask this in the music forum.


----------



## Eraserhead

^Not exactly my kind of music. But if you do happen to find yourself in Montreal, let us know.


----------

